# Protective Window Solution Thoughts?



## Mwest (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello everyone! I made an easy to attach and detach protective window that sits on the back of the driver and passenger sides of a car. It serves as a divider between the driver and backseat passengers. Providing a certain level of safety and peace of mind for both. I've sold a few to some Uber drivers in my area and have recently thought about selling some online. I'm trying gauge interest amongst drivers here to see if there is a greater demand. Any and all feedback is welcome. Simply, is this something you would be interested in? What would it have to be to become a valuable addition to how you conduct your business? Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Mwest said:


> I made an easy to attach and detach protective window solution that sits on the back of the driver and passenger sides of a car. I


A solution for what?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mwest said:


> Hello everyone! I made an easy to attach and detach protective window solution that sits on the back of the driver and passenger sides of a car. I've sold a few to some Uber drivers in my area and have recently thought about selling some online. I'm trying gauge interest amongst drivers here to see if there is a greater demand. Any and all feedback is welcome. Simply, is this something you would be interested in? What would it have to be to become a valuable addition to how you conduct your business? Thanks everyone in advance!


I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Mwest (Nov 12, 2015)

I edited. Hopefully it is more clear as to its purpose.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

HI, 

I would be interested in seeing what you have....Any pics / prices?

I have been looking into making a partition myself BUT if you have a ready made solution I may just go with that....Will your have a bullet resistant option?

FWIW I use a Caavan minivan...

Andy


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wouldn't it need to be custom made for each vehicle?

What about pax in.the front seat?

Out of curiosity what do taxis do about that? Is there another partition? 

Have not been in a taxi for years and I don't think.there was a partition.

I suspect pax would be insulted and rate lower.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Chicken wire and electrical ballast from Home Depot, will give you an electrical fence at 1/10 the cost of your contraption. With a 10k volts discharge for 5 sec.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Wouldn't it need to be custom made for each vehicle?
> 
> What about pax in.the front seat?
> 
> ...


HI All,

I run a minivan so no Pax in the front seat AND plenty of room in the rear....I have seen partitions in the front seat too tho

Most local taxis (at least where I live) do NOT run partitions....I guess they don't care as much about safety?

Pax shouldn't be insulted.....Limos (the super long stretched ones) almost ALWAYS have privacy partitions....HECK maybe they should PAY MORE for vehicles with the partition ! ;-)

Andy

PD - I think the biggest reason Pax dislike partitions is that they do generally reduce leg room and unless specially ducted, the AC and heat are not as good in the rear....THAT may cause a more negative feeling for the Pax and potentially cause a lower rating...
I had toyed with the idea of just an upper area safety screen (expanded metal)...then leg room / airflow would not be compromised yet provide the driver some safety (against pax reaching over and hitting driver (like Ben Golden)...Of course this method is nor really bullet resistant....


----------

